# Electrical Pickups, wheel, axle and rail wipers



## adnar (May 20, 2010)

Combination, Adaptable and simple power pickups, wheel wipers and axle wipers at:

<http://www.trainaidsa.com/shop-accessories.shtml>


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

thats strike 3


----------

